

Ask HN: Which jobs prepare best to build a patio11 lifestyle-business one day? - s3nnyy

I am a recent college grad in computer science; I can hack something together using Python and recently I started playing around with Meteor.js. Yet, I lack reasonable real-world programming experience.<p>I want to acquire skills that will enable me to build a SaaS one day. Nothing big, more a patio11 bingo card creator thingy.<p>Two questions:<p>(1) Should I look for something like &quot;Full stack engineer trainee&quot;?<p>(2) Should I look for startups, SMBs or even corporations?
======
mc_hammer
some sort of marketing knowledge, and some sort of development + dev lifecycle
knowledge.

the rest can be found on the web :)

if you want to make a million dollars make something that helps a million
people.

~~~
s3nnyy
Which job is best to start with? Full stack developer?, Growth hacker?,
something else?

~~~
mc_hammer
anything in a startup would be good - you can learn some really cool stuff
just by talking to the marketing guy or dev guy. i would avoid growth hacker i
think those jobs are impossible to get - and i dont think you could get one
without having a bunch of SEO knowledge... so I would say a dev role.

